

Rate HN: LogMyTask.com - Take control of your time, Twitter way - treskot

Hey fellas,<p>Been busy all the day &#38; at the end of day scratch your head where you've spent time?<p>Well, who hasn't. Everyone suffers from time-crunch.<p>No matter how well we schedule our tasks, we end up doing something that is not in our schedule. More than that, we cannot schedule everything that we are going to do. So, most of us at the end of the day ask - Where the hell has my time gone? Well, that is what LogMyTask answers.<p>LogMyTask has got dead simple interface &#38; achieves what it claims.<p>Forget not to watch the slick video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h7yTVp2Ic0 to feel the power of it.<p>Use the invitation code: tcb
======
evergre
Pros: Simple, Practical, Useful Cons: No mobile interface, No desktop apps for
rapid entry.

